# 2007/2008 Michigan Meet



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Hey, Thought I'd start a thread and see if any Michiganders want to hook up. Now I know the season has just started but never the less, better be proactive and start planning now.

Thoughts ???


----------



## Snowman19 (Sep 30, 2006)

Here you go, It's hard getting anyone to show up to it though.
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=40846


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

yah sounds fun ... but driving 40 miles to eat and talk with fellow plowers ... ehhh ... i guess it would depend on location ....


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

yah sounds fun ... but driving 40 miles to eat and talk with fellow plowers ... ehhh


----------

